# NFS + Freebsd + Kerberos authentication



## frankS2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, I've been googling and using IRC channels to try to find a way to do this, but I always end up empty. I wonder if anyone here have any tips for me? 

Regards
Frank:stud


----------



## pamdirac (Apr 27, 2009)

I only made samba+solaris+Kerberos authentication

try this link 
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/securing_nfs


----------



## frankS2 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, I've read that article, but the problem is that you need rpc.svcgssd runnning, which I do not seem to find for FBSD, but thanks for the post any way


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2009)

If I read this correctly it's currently (being) implemented in -CURRENT. AFAIK it hasn't made it to 7-STABLE yet.


----------



## frankS2 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Thank you for replying. Is there any other way to get the same UID on NFS client and server? Or any hacks to get the file permissions right that way?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2009)

You can try to get all the passwd files lined up. So the same user has the same UID. Another way would be to use LDAP for authentication.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Or NIS+ (yp(8)), I guess.


----------

